# Should I panic?



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've fallen below 50 sticks in 5 of my top 20 favorites. And yet, none of the last 5 boxes I ordered are on that list. Should I panic?

What's your strategy? At what point do you stop buying occasionals or trying new cigars and re-stock your go-to's?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't know, kinda in the same boat myself though, told the wife that I getting low, I have to admit that that was a look I had not seen before,,,, I even tried showing her some almost empty boxes.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

What a terrible problem to have. My tears for you fall like rain....................................... I usually wait until I have less than 10 sticks Total before ordering something


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes....panic! One of the worst things to happen to a cigar enthusiast is to get low on stock of cigars we love. When it comes to occasional cigars I keep a large inventory of regulars that I call front line cigars....just happens that I have about 20 of those front line brands. Then there are the list of favorites....I keep at least 2 boxes of them and when I get low ( 1 box ) I restock. When it comes to Premiums I keep 2 boxes of them as well and rotate new orders in as I smoke the last box over a period of around 6 months to a year. This gives the new box at least a year of resting. When it comes to my Habanos....I worry over them like a mother hen and order boxes like I'm awaiting Armageddon....my last huge order was 2 years ago when I order my favorites...Espys, RASS, Bolivars, Diplomaticos, Partagas....3 boxes each and spent around 2K. Unfortunately for me my wife got to the front door whilst I was out doing something obviously important....and I heard the explosion 40 miles away. When I got inside the house I could see the lava flow from the kitchen and the piss mist around her with her waving the invoice receipt like it was the Rebel Flag. My first response was ...." hey honey...let's go look at diamond rings today...." Tis the only reason I'm still alive today.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Yes....panic! One of the worst things to happen to a cigar enthusiast is to get low on stock of cigars we love. When it comes to occasional cigars I keep a large inventory of regulars that I call front line cigars....just happens that I have about 20 of those front line brands. Then there are the list of favorites....I keep at least 2 boxes of them and when I get low ( 1 box ) I restock. When it comes to Premiums I keep 2 boxes of them as well and rotate new orders in as I smoke the last box over a period of around 6 months to a year. This gives the new box at least a year of resting. When it comes to my Habanos....I worry over them like a mother hen and order boxes like I'm awaiting Armageddon....my last huge order was 2 years ago when I order my favorites...Espys, RASS, Bolivars, Diplomaticos, Partagas....3 boxes each and spent around 2K. Unfortunately for me my wife got to the front door whilst I was out doing something obviously important....and I heard the explosion 40 miles away. When I got inside the house I could see the lava flow from the kitchen and the piss mist around her with her waving the invoice receipt like it was the Rebel Flag. My first response was ...." hey honey...let's go look at diamond rings today...." Tis the only reason I'm still alive today.


That was hilarious ! :grin2: We really need a "That was Funny" vote button on Puff !
Thank you


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Hitchhikers Guide says "Don't Panic"


Also, a wise man recently told me....nature abhors a vacuum. 

Better start restocking your stores.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> Hitchhikers Guide says "Don't Panic"
> 
> Also, a wise man recently told me....nature abhors a vacuum.
> 
> Better start restocking your stores.


Aw shucks! You guys are such enablers. God help me if I ever get an Aristocrat with room to fill. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> Aw shucks! You guys are such enablers. God help me if I ever get an Aristocrat with room to fill. :vs_laugh:


Aristocrats and gun safes....buy twice as much storage as you think you'll need, but it still isn't enough.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

curmudgeonista said:


> Aw shucks! You guys are such enablers. God help me if I ever get an Aristocrat with room to fill. :vs_laugh:


First world problems are a bitch. No sense in chancing it mate, so I say "stock up"......:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> I've fallen below 50 sticks in 5 of my top 20 favorites. And yet, none of the last 5 boxes I ordered are on that list. Should I panic?
> 
> What's your strategy? At what point do you stop buying occasionals or trying new cigars and re-stock your go-to's?


I used to have a rigged stock of staples. But times change and tastes change. I just ordered two boxes i thought i never would. HUpmann Majestic and Partagas Aristocrats. They were on sale so i figured why not. And if you usually stock 50 cigars of each of your top 20 . 1000 seegars i say hey bro step out and try something you never thought you would.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I used to have a rigged stock of staples. But times change and tastes change. I just ordered two boxes i thought i never would. HUpmann Majestic and Partagas Aristocrats. They were on sale so i figured why not. And if you usually stock 50 cigars of each of your top 20 . 1000 seegars i say hey bro step out and try something you never thought you would.:vs_cool:


That's just it. I've maybe been stepping out on my first loves a little too much lately. Feels like I'm being disloyal. I keep reaching for them in the heat of passion :grin2:, but haven't spent any money on them in quite a while! :vs_laugh:

I posted this all in fun and to give us something to talk about besides how to set up a new humidor. But there is a real issue at the core. Is a go-to still a go-to when you don't have enough for it to be gone-to? Example: I haven't smoked a RASS in months because I'm down to 6 or 8 of them and feel very uneasy about smoking myself completely out of them (it's a disease, I know). They are way up there at the top of my list to re-stock, a mile ahead of everything else. But every time I start to, something else grabs my attention... and my wallet! :serious:

So, plenty of "try something new" going on, and not enough "buy what you already know you love".

BTW, I grabbed a box of Aristocrats too. Couldn't resist them on-sale, even though the last box I had, some 2008's, were rolled too tight to fully enjoy. Hopefully they'll be as good this time as all the other budget Parti's have been lately. And, FYI, I have some 2014 Majestics acquired about a year ago. I was not overly impressed with them at first; not bad mind you, just not bursting with flavor. But with an extra year's rest they've come into their own and are pretty darn good now.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> That's just it. I've maybe been stepping out on my first loves a little too much lately. Feels like I'm being disloyal. I keep reaching for them in the heat of passion :grin2:, but haven't spent any money on them in quite a while! :vs_laugh:
> 
> I posted this all in fun and to give us something to talk about besides how to set up a new humidor. But there is a real issue at the core. Is a go-to still a go-to when you don't have enough for it to be gone-to? Example: I haven't smoked a RASS in months because I'm down to 6 or 8 of them and feel very uneasy about smoking myself completely out of them (it's a disease, I know). They are way up there at the top of my list to re-stock, a mile ahead of everything else. But every time I start to, something else grabs my attention... and my wallet! :serious:
> 
> ...


Im enjoying this thread but as you said....there's a reality to our fascination of trying to balance our tastes and keeping enough product around. It becomes the chicken or the egg dilemma as far as what's the right answer as to how much to buy because our tastes can change through attrition. I actually have cigars I loved that I still have hangin around since I bought them 6 years ago....example...Casa Magna....Quesada Espanas and etc. Loved these cigars but rarely smoke them and I have at least a box or more of them each. This is why I have over 3000 cigars because I love the cigars I buy but then I change my tastes and the cigars I loved were abandoned for other cigars I love. Then comes the part where my anxiety kicks in....how much flavor has dissipated for some of these cigars that I thought I'd smoke in a years time and are now 5 - 8 years old? I label my cigars with a date when I receive them and I see that when I come across a lot of them....they have gray hair on them as they are now aged instead of rested....F meeeeeee!!! So when I take one out and smoke it....they are still pretty good cigars even though they aren't like they were at 1 year....they are what I call "CigarMilfs".....older cigars with less bang but are still good.

So the real answer to our balance of buying/smoking/ etc....it's just a "Black Hole" of I don't friggin know .....keep your collection no more than 500 cigars and start using a blindfold to choose what you'll smoke next.:surprise:


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

My problem is slightly different- I do have a few favorites but I want to try a lot of different smokes before I settle down to hoarding the ones I like. I think I have almost all of the ones I want to taste and hopefully soon, have a short list to go deep on. My problem is since I smoke only one a week, it is going to be a while before I get to try all of them and not sure how the availability will be then- especially if the US market is opened up. 
I did get a couple of boxes of the few I really like and worst case scenario, If I get to like others more, by the time I get to that stage, I will have some aged sticks to sell!
Good thing I got the Freezador to store these boxes properly.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Let me add to your conundrum about buying Jack. No one is promised tomorrow,and i would really like to smoke every cigar i have save the five i'm taking with me just in case they have a smoking section right inside the pearly gates. Figure that into the equation --don't ya just hate those x factors..


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

avitti said:


> Let me add to your conundrum about buying Jack. No one is promised tomorrow,and i would really like to smoke every cigar i have save the five i'm taking with me just in case they have a smoking section right inside the pearly gates. Figure that into the equation --don't ya just hate those x factors..


Get busy lighting or get busy buying !!! :grin2:


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

I keep a box each of Parti Shorts and RASCC in the wineador, and two more of each in a Hawkador in reserve. When the reserve inventory dips below two boxes, I reorder. YMMV.

- MG


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> That was hilarious ! :grin2: We really need a "That was Funny" vote button on Puff !
> 
> Thank you


I'm in the same boat. I need to order another cabinet or two of Parti shorts. After viewing that picture of your 6 year old PSE, I need a couple of those boxes too.

I definitely need more Boli RC and some RASS as well. I did pick up some Parti Petit Robusto but need more PSD4s and a box or two of Coh Robusto.

I have stocked up on all the NCs I need unless some serious sales on Illusione, RoMa craft or Warped come out this Spring.

Time to get the focus back on Habanos as prices rise in all sticks. Need that 4-5 year buffer zone so I don't panic.

I sort of wished I had more Lusis in stock rather that two boxes of RA gigantes, but those along with a 10er of Lusis and a 25 count box of Boli Corona Gigantes is about all I really need of these linger sticks but I just like the Lusis so much. I just don't usually have the time for 7" sticks. Hopefully over the coming Summers I will make the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Down to 50? I don't think I own 50 of any cigar.


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

selpo said:


> My problem is slightly different- I do have a few favorites but I want to try a lot of different smokes before I settle down to hoarding the ones I like. I think I have almost all of the ones I want to taste and hopefully soon, have a short list to go deep on. My problem is since I smoke only one a week, it is going to be a while before I get to try all of them and not sure how the availability will be then- especially if the US market is opened up.


Exactly what @selpo said. I've got a few favorites and have bought a box of each, but haven't stocked up to acceptable levels I'd like to get to once I've really explored what's out there. I only smoke 1 maybe 2 a week and I'm concerned about price and quality if the market opens in the US. So in the meantime, it's buy anything that strikes my fancy and hope for the best!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm in the same boat. I need to order another cabinet or two of Parti shorts. After viewing that picture of your 6 year old PSE, I need a couple of those boxes too.
> 
> I definitely need more Boli RC and some RASS as well. I did pick up some Parti Petit Robusto but need more PSD4s and a box or two of Coh Robusto.
> 
> ...


Make the time my friend life is just too short!
Enjoy the journey and all life has to offer long ashes!:vs_cool:


----------

